# Got a new Audi S4, got some questions



## cummins990 (Mar 25, 2009)

2001 Audi S4
2.7L twin turbo
QUATTRO
6Spd Manual
TUNED BY DUB WERKS made 420awhp
50k on the motor and turbos, and 10k on the tansmission installed by EURO PROZ
Awe RSK04 Turbo kit, modified to K16/k04 hybrids
Awe RSK04 Fueling kit
Awe RS4 Bi-pipe, Intercooler piping, and RS4 MAF sensor
Awe Intake
APR RS4 intercooler kit
Forge diverter valves
Samco Hoses
GIAC stage 3 software
Milltek Sport 3 inch down pipes
Vibrant single 3inch catback
Awe Drivetrain stabilizer
B&M short throw shifter
RS4 clutch and lightweight flywheel
HKS EVC V boost controller
Apexi turbo timer
Defi Boost and EGT gauges with Defi Link 2
LED Boost light kit
Bilstein Sport Shocks
H&R sport springs
ECS tuning coilover kit
Nuespeed rear sway bar
Drilled rotors
18x8 Enkei SC05 wheels with BRAND NEW WINTER TIRES also comes with Kuhmo Ecsta ASX tires.
RS4 front bumper and Widebody Fenders,
Blacked out headlight housings
35% tint on all windows except windshield
aftermarket key fob with remote start
Here is what I got guys, i have a few question i figure I would start here cuz ive been a member on this site for awhile. The car has 2 forged diverter valves and it sounds like they are constantly bleeding off.. do i just get a stiffer spring and call it good, also will that cause a surge? The car will surge a lil at low RPMs.. is that normal with the turbo upgrade? I'm not to familiar with the tune or boost controller as well.
Let me know if you guys can help.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

I have the Forged diverter valves aswell, and they've never sounded like that. 
I'd check the springs in the Dv's, but also start hunting for boost and vacuum leaks.


----------

